# Black spots on fantail goldfish fins



## Happy Face (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought some fantail goldfish at Wal*Mart (don't laugh!) about a week and a half ago. They are developing black spots on their tails and fins. One only has it on her dorsal. The other has it on all of them. My mom, an ex-fish breeder, says that they have fin rot. The marine specialist at Petco says it's natural. Right now, I believe my mom. They don't sell tetracycline anymore because... I'm not giving anyone ideas. The Petco guy actually told me the details... Drug stuff. What should I use instead? Is it fin rot?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

fin rot is usually identified by receeding fins (black or white at the tip) the fish often look washed out.. in extreme cases the fish has not only lost alot of color but has bones of it's fins showing... really a picture could help.. you say it's spots? fin rot isnt often spots


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

it might be ammonia burn


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It might just be spots. Goldfish do get black spots sometimes, you know.


----------

